# My Exhibition!



## Tara (May 13, 2004)

Hey guys!

I'm having an exhibition of my degree work between the 19th and 28th May at the Nottingham society of artisits trust on friar lane (off maid marian way) in Nottingham uk.  If you're in the area and fancy popping by do so! It'll be open every day between 10am and 4.30pm.

The images are a discussion of female body image and the notion that in today's society many of us feel we need to change our appearance in order to conform to an ideal.

Hope some of you can make it.  If you want to know more please just reply and I'll get back to you.


----------



## vonnagy (May 13, 2004)

Can you post your pics here on the forum for those of us who live on the arse of the world?


----------

